# Frog catching



## squirrelslinger

Blowguns are PERFECT for frog catching, with long, sharp darts.

They pin the frogs to the ground... and if broadheaded they also kill the frogs. else use an airgun or such.


----------



## one shot

We went out last night shooting snakes in the creek and came with a really nice bull frog. Once I figure out how to post the pic I will.


----------



## one shot




----------



## one shot

Sorry for the way it posted still trying to figure this out


----------



## craftsman

In Florida, it is legal (except for three protected species) to Gig for frogs, using a blowgun. I've seen a picture (about a decade ago) from a blowgunner in Germany, who used a bamboo skewer dart, in a 0.625 6 ft. barrel - he got a 20 inch carp. AWESOME!


----------



## neondog

craftsman said:


> In Florida, it is legal (except for three protected species) to Gig for frogs, using a blowgun. I've seen a picture (about a decade ago) from a blowgunner in Germany, who used a bamboo skewer dart, in a 0.625 6 ft. barrel - he got a 20 inch carp. AWESOME!


Saw that pic this evening on Photobucket.


----------

